# Fancy Spawn



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

First day introduction of my fancy pairs for breeding. The male has many color: Orange, Red, Green/blue, White, and some black. Female has yellow, orange, green, platinum stuff. I hope they will be ready for September breeding.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice! Can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

The female is beautiful.
What are you trying to achieve with this spawn, Tan?
The male has a few weak points if your wanting to improve finnage for show.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> The female is beautiful.
> What are you trying to achieve with this spawn, Tan?
> The male has a few weak points if your wanting to improve finnage for show.


Hi Vicky,

How are you? I have four simple goals:

1. I like to have many betta babies live together peacefully and swim around the tank. I love to watch betta.

2. I love colorful betta with spots. The more color and spots the more I like. 

3. Master my breeding techniques, hopefully in the next 2-3 spawns.

4. How to organize and effectively use spaces for all of my bettas. 

After I have mastered these goals, I will invest more money and learn how to improve finnage/color/form for show. Hopefully I will go to the show sometime too. I was good betta keeper when I was teen. Back then they were all fighters.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I wouldn't breed that male, IMHO, especially to that female.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

OK, I will value 2 expert opinion. Stop this condition. Search for new male. I still love the male color that I currently have. I do not have any other male to mate with my current female.

James, do you really like the female I got there?

Tan


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I like her coloring, but if you are breeding to get HMPK, you should try to find a girl with a full 180 degree spread. She is only a 4-ray, which won't spread to HM so will be considered super delta or delta. 

Where do you get your bettas from?


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is another picture of the male. James which one is better male or female? Thank you.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I say female is better


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

The female is slightly better than the male, however I really wouldn't use either for breeding. You should have a specific goal in mind, and search hard for a good quality pair that will get you to your goal. Your goal is marble, right? There are plenty of marbles, both male and female, that are of much higher quality than these two on Aquabid.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you James and Victor.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I have to agree. That male has a lot of wrong things going... the female is much nicer but still won't produce HMPK for you. 
If you really want to breed that female because you like the color, you should look for a dragon scale male. 
There's quite a few listings on AB from US sellers if you don't want to import yet which will get you much better quality fish than petstores.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The male was crossed to a CT at one point and is probably F1 from a CTxHMPK spawn. You can tell because of the extra ray extension in his dorsal.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> The male was crossed to a CT at one point and is probably F1 from a CTxHMPK spawn. You can tell because of the extra ray extension in his dorsal.


I see that CT on the top fin. I like his color. He is orange, red, yellow, white, and green/blue.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

My New Fancy


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

i really really like that male on the top, he is beautiful


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The HMPK male is nice! Pretty good form as well.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice pick on the Fancy


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful fish. You have a good eye for quality.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The male HM lOoks like he has a "prettier" color than a nice form. They'll both need a nice female to balance them out.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

For breeding purposes, I think they are both very good. Now to find females that will complement them.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> For breeding purposes, I think they are both very good. Now to find females that will complement them.


Thank you tpocicat. My friend loan her female for me. I will give her some fries later.

Here is the new female. What do you think? Thank you.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Is she plakat or HM? (I think plakat) She looks really nice, I really love her dorsal.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

She looks pk. She has only two rays but an awesome dorsal! Nice and broad


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

The breeder says she is HMPK. I want to breed her with my Red, White, and blue fancy HMPK. Thank you VictorP and tpocicat.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

She looks acceptable. Remember you have to start somewhere.

So you might not get PERFECT fish like you are wishing for. Unless you go with Karen't fish of course.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> So you might not get PERFECT fish like you are wishing for. Unless you go with Karen't fish of course.


:yourock: loove this comment!


She's very nice, Tan. You've done well in deciding to refine your fish selection. It's a good start.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm excited to have you spawn my female, I think thy will produce some pretty babies


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

To be honest, I had some crappy fish to start, but learned that I was wasting my time with them because they were just not even close to nice and I was spending just as much money as it takes to raise nice quality fish.

(((THESE AREN'T CRAPPY FISH TO START A LINE WITH!)))

So what I did was research and (REALLY READ) the betta territory site for form and finnage and leaned to get better fish from nice breeders here in the states. Also I did start with acceptable fish and got some really nice results.

The pair you have is wonderful and will produce pretty good fry. Start with them and PERFECT one line at a time. Remember rule of thumbs and take any advice or tips you can get on spawn methods.

I see you like HMPK over halfmoon. Correct me if I'm wrong. I prefer HMPK of course and don't like to work with HMs much. I've never had luck with them. Anyway my advice to you is to study the HMPK form and finnage and you will be set because you'll be able to evaluate the fish yourself instead of waiting for responses.

Unfortunately Karen Mac Auley only has HMs available, but I can guarantee that she won't disappoint because as much as I LOVE HMPKs, just seeing her pictures makes me want to get a pair of her HMs and spawn them. I refuse to get any others unless they are true quality.

Basically my point is... Take The chance and spawn this pair. Then work on perfecting it and line breed. Do your research (MORE IN DEPTH) about line breeding and HMPK form and finnage...you'll be all set!

I hope my little lecture has helped at all. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

tanseattle said:


> My New Fancy


Both are beautiful! Is the top one a marble?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes the top is a marple HMPK,

The bottom is a tricolored butterfly.



dramaqueen said:


> Both are beautiful! Is the top one a marble?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thank you for the advice Bettalover*

Thank you for the advice bettalover.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Of course! Anytime!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok update on my fancy. The missed the last shipment but they will be shipped this Sunday to Atlanta and to Seattle. I also get a fancy koi female so I will have 3 bettas from Thailand next Friday.

Here is the female fancy koi. She is a plaket.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

She looks HMPK to me.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> She looks HMPK to me.


I do not really tell the difference. I saw she listed at plaket. Does he have good form?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmpk's have 4 ray plus in the caudal pk have only 2 ray. Your female is really nice! She has some minor faults like a slightly longer anal and rounded edges on her caudal she has a really nice thick body though!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I do not understand about ray? For example I count and see 8 rays but some one told me that is only 2 rays.

I look at the google image and I think I know how to count. But it seems I got it all wrong. How do you county how many rays HMPK or HM has?


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Err I dont know how to say it but I think you are counting the spaces in between.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Mark, I think I now know how to count.  thank you.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want a baby if the spawn works successfully


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

She has 4 rays, and she is very nice.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

*Hi Junglist*



Junglist said:


> Nice!


Is your avatar picture a sibling of the male fancy that I got from you?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes they are siblings, His body was all blue at the time then started changing, that is one thing I don't like about Marbles cause they can change anytime as they grow. He was suppose to be one of the others that was suppose to be at the IBC Show but his ventrals are not that great. 

Do you have any extra MW available? I might start a batch next month


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I think she has 4-6 ray branching


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

I love this pair! Cannot wait to see how the fry turn out


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Junglist, Mo, and Nemolover's. These 3 fancy will get to Atlanta tomorrow and Seattle Friday or Saturday (or next week not sure yet).

Tan


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

They are on their way to Seattle from Atlanta today. They should arrive by tomorrow morning around 10AM PST. 

My New Fancy HMPK (female is on page 4):


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm getting jealous. I gotta get some better fish to breed soon. Yours are so nice


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Mark,

Are you from HI? I wish I am in HI. It is warm, betta heaven. I want to teach there but the housing is too expensive and teacher salary cannot buy house there.

I also want to teach in California too but again housing is expensive there too.

Last option: Houston, TX warm there too and schools pay teacher as much salary as HI and California, and housing is only 1/4 of what is in HI and 1/3 of what in CA. I hope to land a teaching job in Houston by next summer.


----------



## rebobinar (Sep 2, 2012)

That red white and blue is amazing!!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Well finally three of them have arrived in Seattle at 7:35AM this morning. They were delivered to my local post office around 9AM. I picked them up at 9:05AM. I spent 90 minutes acclimated them. They are now in their containers.

The female fancy is almost 3x bigger than the HMPK male red, white, and blue fancy. I think she is giant HMPK (she is about 2.5 inches big). She is so big. I think I will breed her with junglist Fancy King. Junglist was kindly loan his King Fancy to breed with my giant female fancy koi. She is so beautiful. Her picture did not do her justice.

The fancy red, white, and blue is also nice. He is darker in real live than the picture. 

Two breeding pairs will go into conditionings this weekend:
1. I will pick up junglist fancy king male and match him up with my giant fancy koi female.

2. My red, white, and blue fancy koi male will be paired up with my fancy marble female.

I will take picture by Sunday afternoon after I pick up King Fancy from junglist. Here is 11 second youtube video of the King Fancy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eabfdUGi4sk&feature=relmfu


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Yay so exciting. :-D good luck on your new spawns.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I am getting ready to condition my fancy pairs. I think it will be at least 3 weeks before breeding. The male is very young the female is very big. I am search for the male to go well with my fancy koi female. I have a female from Junglist for my male but they are still young so will be another month before I breed them.

Tan


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

*totally stalking this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

I am also going to be stalking this thread because I might be interesting in a baby.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah wish I still lived in Seattle, I might stop by to steal some when I visit home sometime


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Lillyandquigly, Talen, and Creat for comments. Today I just setup conditioning tank. It is 10 gal divided into 6 slots.

1. On the Left will be Fancy Koi female and Fancy King (on loaned from junglist). These pairs will be ready to go in 7-10 days.
2. The middle contains heater and plants
3. On the right will be my Red, White, and Blue Fancy Koi male and junglist marble female. These two are still young, I will have to wait until late October to breed this two.

I will have picture on Wednesday night. I will pickup Fancy King male from Junglist at 6:30PM on Eastside of Seattle.

Tuesday I will set up spawn tank. 

Again thank you all for coming by...

Tan Seattle


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Fancy Spawn Log Now Has Second Home:

Fancy Spawn 2: Fancy King (male) and Fancy Koi (female)
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115775

Thank you for your comments and suggestion. Please visit Fancy Spawn 2.

Sincerely,


Tan Lam


----------

